# Growth on side of mouth



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Similar looking growth on my guy -pics included*

Hello. My guy Chance had a very similar growth on his lip. My vet called it a histiocytoma. It is now gone and went away on its own without treatment.

First and foremost, do not put additional time and energy into worry about the more sinister possibilities until you are given a reason to. Just watch it and keep your vet informed of changes. Pictures are a great way to detect changes (which you have done) over time. 

This looks very much like Chance's lip - see picture below.
His has almost completely resolved now which my vet said was likely to happen. She said if it didn't just go away on its own, it could be removed in her office. The second picture shows how much better it looked about 6 weeks later.

Here's some good news for you: My vet said these are more common in puppies with immature immune systems and Kobey fits that profile. My vet was a little more perplexed seeing it on Chance who just turned 7 y.o.

So keep a watch on it but don't worry needlessly. You have great sons for noticing it and bringing it to your attention :yes: .


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Did the vet do a biopsy or aspirate it to confirm what this is? Praying that its harmless.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I noticed something very similiar on Ruby's lip months ago. I honestly thought it was a wart and wanted to make sure it wasn't contagious to us. The vet ruled out a wart and did a scraping to make sure it wasn't ring worm or round worm (can't remember). The results came back negative and didn't really have any answers to what it was. I assumed it was something that wouldn't go away unless we had it removed. It did go away and I would say the growth in total lasted about 4 to 5 months. Ruby is 4 going on 5.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

goldy1 said:


> Hello. My guy Chance had a very similar growth on his lip. My vet called it a histiocytoma. It is now gone and went away on its own without treatment.
> 
> First and foremost, do not put additional time and energy into worry about the more sinister possibilities until you are given a reason to. Just watch it and keep your vet informed of changes. Pictures are a great way to detect changes (which you have done) over time.
> 
> ...


Yes, this looks very similar to the growth Chance had. Our vet thought it looked more like a histiocytoma, but she wasn't completely sure. We are going away on vacation next week, and didn't want to leave something that could be nasty until we got back :no:

Thank you everyone for responding


----------



## Haehae (Feb 18, 2021)

2tired said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My sons noticed this growth on the side of Kobey's mouth earlier this week.
> 
> ...










*my little guy is not a golden retriever but I found this thread by googling this bump on my dogs face. It looks just like the pic you posted but bigger. Do you guys think this is the same thing? *


----------

